
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan) Web:
www.rowmajor.com

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.).

Developing scientific applications involves a high degree of uncertainty and
requires an engineer that actively participates in all phases of the SDLC
(e.g. requirements gathering, risk analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate
has always led to my role as the technical point of contact for researchers,
clinicians (surgeons, radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating an automated trading platform
for forex and equity markets through a well-known online broker. Outside of
the medical domain, my development projects have included an automated stock-
trading engine (including backtesting suite) and various sports analytics
software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails,
R, Python, and more.

~~~
canadiancreed
Greetings fellow SW Ontarioer. Impressive resume you have going on there, good
luck in your search!

~~~
kohanz
Thank you for the kind words!

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK, Princeton, NJ (& Remote)

I'm Julius, a freelancer from New Jersey. I also run the agency JayMobile.

You can find a portfolio at our website:
[http://jaymobile.io/](http://jaymobile.io/)

After working at Fitocracy for 2 years, I left to start freelancing and have
expanded that to a larger business. If you're looking for a dev shop that
cares about code quality but knows the drill when it comes to startup
velocity, you can stop looking now because we're a perfect match.

Yesterday, I published an article on unit testing iOS apps — which is one of
the first things we do for new client projects. You can check it out here:
[http://jaymobile.io/2015/08/02/ios-unit-
testing/](http://jaymobile.io/2015/08/02/ios-unit-testing/)

Currently, we're scheduling for January 2016, so if you're beginning the
planning phase of your app now, it is a great time to get on our radar about
bringing your idea & designs into reality this January.

You can reach us at hello@jaymobile.io and me personally at
julius@jaymobile.io Looking forward to hearing from some fellow HN'ers!

\--

p.s. SEEKING FREELANCER, Remote

We also have a fair amount of projects right now that could use some
assistance. Primarily, we're looking for one more junior iOS developer to work
on a last minute app. Would love to hear from some HN'ers for that as well.

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#, Java, Go,
CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $60-90 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on
PHP/Python/jQuery/Angular/MySQL, experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and
general Linux admin, plus the odd bit of AWS and EMR fun.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Laravel/MySQL/Angular/jQuery:

[https://www.wphub.com](https://www.wphub.com)

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://www.cuteleads.com](http://www.cuteleads.com)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help; drop me an email today at tom@tbbpolska.com and
I'll be delighted to have a chat :)

------
mtviewdave
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area I’m an iOS developer in the San
Francisco Bay Area (Mountain View), specializing in creating native iOS apps.
Proficient in Objective-C and Swift. I also have experience building RESTful
APIs with NodeJS on Heroku. Veteran of Loopt and Green Dot (the company that
acquired Loopt).

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ingerchat/id950583266?ls=1&m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ingerchat/id950583266?ls=1&mt=8)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mtviewdave](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mtviewdave)

Github: [https://github.com/mtviewdave](https://github.com/mtviewdave)

Email: dave@metebelis.com

Thank you!

-Dave Schreiber

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Remote or New York City area

I am a full stack web developer with expertise in Ruby and Javascript. Most of
my recent projects have been Rails applications and/or Angular.js client side
apps. My clients have included startups, large companies, arts organizations
and creative agencies.

My most recent client was Cleversafe, a billion dollar large scale data
storage company. For Cleversafe I worked with their Performance Testing team
to build a web application that schedules runs of their performance tests and
compares results. For this project I used Python & Django at the client's
request (they have more in house Python expertise than Ruby expertise).

I also teach/mentor. I have done one-on-one tutoring and mentored an
entrepreneur from zero experience to being a regular contributor to his small
business's production web app. And I am an instructor for Startup Institute, a
company that teaches development skills in demand at startups.

Lastly I have a liberal arts degree in addition to my 4+ years of writing
software. It's helped me be an effective communicator and collaborator. Some
may find this irrelevant but I believe my liberal arts experience has been a
huge part of my success as a professional.

[http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info)

[https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Looking for remote, or onsite if located either in
Kitchener/Waterloo, the GTA, or SE Pennsylvania/Northern Delaware (need TN
Visa for the last one)

Hello there. I'm an experienced developer that has over seven years in the
industry, developing web applications from the ground up with multiple
technology stacks. Some of them include PHP, Java, Python, AngularJS and
Jquery, most major databases, webservers and operating systems.

How can I help your company/organization?

\- Are you a startup that needs someone that has experience in multiple
technical areas, and business experience as well?

\- Do you have a codebase that has become a nightmare to maintain, and could
use a refactoring in the worst way?

\- Is your application having issues scaling to meet your new customer
demands?

\- Are you having a hard time finding developers that have experience in your
stack and are debating converting to a more modern setup?

\- have a greenfield project that could use an experienced hand to take it
from concept to completion?

\- Just need an experienced developer that has worked on projects more complex
then "Hello World"?

If your answer to any of these was yes, then lets chat. Please contact me via
email at creedis at gmail dot com, or have a look at what I've been up too at
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)
and let's see how I can help your project.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in Iowa and Colorado.

We are a 3-person digital and design agency that's just getting started.
Currently, we’re working on a large project in the medical field, which has
forced us to learn new things like HL7, HIPAA, and QS/1\. We love taking on
challenging projects that force us to learn new things. In our spare time, we
work on our own startup, [http://agora.sh](http://agora.sh).

Here of some of the things we’re particularly familiar with: C/C++,
Objective-C, C#, Swift, Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, Java, PHP, HTML5/CSS3,
SASS, LESS, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, Ember, CoffeeScript, AJAX,
iOS/Android/JS mobile apps, Cordova, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, AWS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Web/mobile/print design, responsive design.

Due to our current commitments, we are only looking for part-time work at this
time. Full-time projects are welcome, but we wouldn’t be able to begin for at
least a month. We are looking for clients who have challenging projects and
who have the time and money to prioritize quality execution.

Please reach out if you’re interested in seeing some samples of our work. We
bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates. Contact: eliyah@agora.sh.

------
hudacsek
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in Denver, Colo.

Hello mobile app devs and designers! I'm a freelance mobile project manager
who wants to make your lives easier when it comes to writing/gathering
software requirements and marketing goals for your clients. I want to build a
small network of trusted freelancers so we can provide clients with an agency
experience without the cost (and with the flexibility for us).

Ideally, I work with clients who are new to software and the mobile app world
(either iOS or Android) but desperately need their product description set in
stone or some guidance. This should hopefully make your job easier, too,
instead of developing something with little direction from the client.

If you have a client that fits this criteria, or are working on a new project
that needs a project manager to keep everyone on the same page, I'm here to
help.

Anyone who refers a client receives a 10% referral bonus from me.

My website can be found here: www.hudacsek.com

My experience: I am Scrum Master certified (for Agile teams) and got my chops
working at a mobile development shop in Denver as a project manager. I am used
to working with remote teams on very different time zones, too.

If you'd like to get in touch, please contact me through my website or you can
find me on Twitter here: www.twitter.com/j_sm_n

Happy hunting!

------
dmzza
SEEKING FREELANCER Elevate | iOS Engineer | REMOTE or Bay Area, part time or
full time

Apple's App of the Year in 2014.
[http://elevateapp.com](http://elevateapp.com)

I work full-time on Elevate's iOS app. We make brain training games, so most
of the company works on cross-platform games. I'm the one responsible for
everything on iOS that isn't a game.

We ship improvements to the app and a new game every month. You would take
your own tasks and help with code review for each release.

Objective C and some C++ experience is necessary, we also use Swift in some
isolated places, and would like to use Swift wherever feasible.

The app is very animation heavy. CoreAnimation experience is useful.
Understanding what causes performance issues and how to use Xcode's profiling
tools is useful too. We have really talented designers who cry when you build
ugly things.

It's a pretty chill gig. We probably need at least half of your time around a
deadline, but usually you can spend as much time as you want working on stuff.
The well of tasks never runs dry. We have an office, but Slack+Trello means
you can work from anywhere.

Send at least your Github username to me: david+hn@elevateapp.com

Links to anything you've done that is on the App Store is way more interesting
to me than a resume.

------
kaolinite
SEEKING FREELANCER - Experienced Ruby on Rails Developer - Manchester, UK -
Either remote or on-site fine

We're an online music retailer selling vinyl, tapes, CDs, downloads and
merchandise. We're currently rebuilding our site to use Spree (so Spree
experience preferred although not required) and we need an extra developer as
soon as possible. You will need to be experienced building systems with
complex business logic (there's a surprising amount) and working with
integrating third party protocols, APIs and file formats[1].

We test heavily using Rspec and Cucumber. We're using the AWS stack (EB, S3,
etc) and whilst knowledge of these would be beneficial it's by no means a
requirement. Postgres and CoffeeScript experience would be nice too. Lots of
Rails experience is the main thing.

If you're interested, please email bang@boomkat.com for more information or to
apply. If applying, please include your CV / Github / links to any projects
you're proud of / etc, as well as your availability and your day rate.

[1] Example of this is DDEX:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Data_Exchange](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Data_Exchange)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Near Chicago/Indianapolis

Looking for short- to medium-term contracts (1 day to 3 months) that are ready
to ramp up within the next few weeks.

I'm a full-stack developer with over a decade of programming experience. My
primary platforms have been Python/Flask, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, C#/.NET,
PHP, and C++. In my spare time I program with Clojure and Python, and I would
love to use these technologies specifically.

I can handle most roles but am most efficient on the backend, with a
sprinkling of supplemental UI/UX development. I've spent time in finance,
GIS/mapping, and telecom, and have worked on project-based contracts and as a
freelancer for startups, mid-sized companies, non-profits, and universities,
both on-site and remotely.

Website: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

A few projects I've created:
[https://jeffkayser.com/projects/](https://jeffkayser.com/projects/)
[http://dumbdata.com/](http://dumbdata.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK, remote for now (moving to Los Angeles soon)

I bring to the table twelve years of professional software development and
architecture experience in finance, mobile, web, and bitcoin. I'm a
responsible developer, who communicates well, has a flexible schedule, and is
able to understand and consider your business needs.

Expertise:

\- data analytics, data visualization, and business intelligence

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend)

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

\- Android

Technologies:

\- Python, Javascript, Java, Django, AngularJS, D3, NVD3, Bootstrap, jQuery,
Grunt, Bower, MySQL, Graphite, Mongo

Challenges I can help you solve:

\- Your existing website is doing fine and you need to solidify things:
monitoring, alerts, performance, reliability.

\- Your data-driven product needs continuing work.

\- I can act as your interim CTO if your company is in the early stages and
you need someone to own your tech stack for a while.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

heliodorj [at] gmail [dot] com

[http://about.me/heliodor](http://about.me/heliodor)

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)
and [http://counterchef.com](http://counterchef.com)

------
MaesterData
SEEKING WORK - Silicon Valley or Remote

Principal technical founder of an ad-tech startup - available for contract
engagements.

I bring to the table 15+ years of experience in software development,
architecture and operations, as well as product management / marketing and
business development. Available to supplement and/or guide your existing team
- think of the biggest challenges your operation is facing and what kind of
problems your staff is not currently equipped to solve. While my particular
strength is "connecting the dots" across various disciplines, I am always
happy to get my hands dirty to get projects delivered. I've had experience
with Silicon Valley companies throughout their entire lifecycle, going back to
the original dot-com era.

While I have some level of experience with a very long list of technologies,
above all I believe in pragmatic approach to choosing tools to fit the task at
hand. The most recent/intimate experience in the current stack has been with
delivering scale, performance and fault-tolerance in Big Data operations using
the following principal technologies:

\- Front-End : Python, Django, JavaScript, Bootstrap

\- Backend/IDL : Java, Thrift, Avro, Protobufs

\- Data Stores : Hadoop/HBase, Redis, MySQL/PgSQL

\- Data Science : Custom-engineered algorithms/solvers with performance way
above off-the-shelf packages

Due to the sensitive nature of my current committments, details on my
background would only be available to qualified clients able to articulate the
specific problems they need help with.

Contact me by email : Maester.Data AT gmail DOT com

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Seoul, South Korea)

Full-stack US web developer with five years of experience making clients'
dreams come true. Need a responsive website or MVP web application built from
scratch? Message me today at peng@nylira.com and let's get you far ahead of
the competition.

P.S. I developed [https://prism-break.org/](https://prism-break.org/), an
repository of anti-surveillance government surveillance F/OSS software. PRISM
Break has received millions of visitors since its inception, and has been
translated by volunteers into 26 languages.

See my portfolio at [http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com) \-
[https://github.com/nylira](https://github.com/nylira) \-
[http://linkedin.com/in/nylira](http://linkedin.com/in/nylira)

Skills: JS / Ruby / CSS / HTML / Photoshop

Frameworks: Ruby on Rails, React, Express, Koa, Stylus, Sass, Less

Help me break 500 followers on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/zcpeng](https://twitter.com/zcpeng)

------
chris_r_timmons
SEEKING WORK / Twin Cities and St. Cloud areas of Minnesota, USA, or remote
anywhere in the USA.

I'm a full-stack developer with experience in a wide range of problem domains.
My business is incorporated in the state of Minnesota.

Application areas I've worked on include:

\- Customer service for a Fortune 1000 company (orders, back orders, purchase
orders, warranties, inventory control, etc.)

\- Employee scheduling

\- Farm data management

\- Various government records systems (law enforcement, planning and zoning,
healthcare)

\- Electrical infrastructure data management (GIS, power lines, transformers,
etc.).

I've been developing custom software for clients for over 30 years, primarily
using Microsoft technologies. I'm well versed in Microsoft's .Net stack, as
well as front-end development in JavaScript and its related libraries. I also
have experience in Linux, Haskell, and Common Lisp.

GitHub: [https://github.com/ctimmons](https://github.com/ctimmons)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/crtimmonsinc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/crtimmonsinc)

Website: [http://www.crtimmonsinc.com/](http://www.crtimmonsinc.com/)

Email: chris@crtimmonsinc.com

------
betatype
SEEKING FREELANCER - LONDON

Backend + DevOps AWS dev required - 3D printing CAM Engine start up

We are Betatype, a London based start-up currently developing a Cloud based
Computer Assisted Manufacturing (CAM) engine for Metal 3D printing.

As most of the technology is now there we are looking for a AWS DevOps and a
backend developer to scale up the computing capability and code our public
facing interface .

This is a freelance position which could turn into full time. job for a single
person (ideal) or split up between different people.

>> AWS job

DevOps required to build a CPU intensive processing pipeline (not necessarily
using AWS data pipeline). Currently alpha version using S3 → Lambda →
Beanstalk → S3

Challenges include devising a way of tracking usage per customer and billing
them, working with the developer making the customer portal to allow customers
to download their own processed files.

>> Backend job

Developer needed to build a a simple customer portal (5/6 pages) with ability
to checkout, view current invoices and integrate with billing / download
management system integrating with AWS stack

Web framework can be one of: Django (python) Flask (python) Rails (ruby)
Express / sails (javascript) Meteor JS

guillaume(AT)betaty(DOT)pe www.betaty.pe

------
betatype
SEEKING FREELANCER - LONDON / REMOTE

Backend + DevOps AWS dev required - 3D printing CAM Engine start up

We are Betatype, a London based start-up currently developing a Cloud based
Computer Assisted Manufacturing (CAM) engine for Metal 3D printing.

As most of the technology is now there we are looking for a AWS DevOps and a
backend developer to scale up the computing capability and code our public
facing interface .

This is a freelance position which could turn into full time. job for a single
person (ideal) or split up between different people.

>> AWS job

DevOps required to build a CPU intensive processing pipeline (not necessarily
using AWS data pipeline). Currently alpha version using S3 → Lambda →
Beanstalk → S3

Challenges include devising a way of tracking usage per customer and billing
them, working with the developer making the customer portal to allow customers
to download their own processed files.

>> Backend job

Developer needed to build a a simple customer portal (5/6 pages) with ability
to checkout, view current invoices and integrate with billing / download
management system integrating with AWS stack

Web framework can be one of: Django (python) Flask (python) Rails (ruby)
Express / sails (javascript) Meteor JS

guillaume(AT)betaty(DOT)pe

www.betaty.pe

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or local engagements throughout
Europe or the US.

I'm specializing in getting MVPs done, mostly web apps and full-stack work on
websites. My daily rate is $450.

Languages: JavaScript, Lua, PHP, Ruby, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, React, MySQL, WebSockets, WebGL, Cordova etc.

Semi-random facts about me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
      * my long-running pet project, a virtual gaming space for pen&paper 
        roleplaying: https://rolz.org/
    

\--- --- ---

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

 _I also want to say that I quit my day job to start working as a freelancer
about a year ago now and the HN freelancer thread has been a huge part of it
from the get-go, so thank you, it 's been an exceptional experience. Here's to
the next year! :)_

~~~
Udo
Just relaunched my freelancer profile:

[http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack developer who can help you build your MVP in a turnkey way
(requirements/communication in, working MVP or proof-of-concept product out).

Looking for projects starting soon with roughly 1- to 3-month timelines and
budgets ~US$15k-50k.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript

\- Server: Linux in cloud/VPS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, Clojure, PHP, and C#.
Timelines from 1 day to 3 months. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com or
[https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), and Boulder, Colorado (CO),
USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (Angular, Knockout,
Backbone, jQuery, Require.js, Node, Grunt, Gulp,), SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL),
AWS, full stack, UX design, front-end, back-end, product management, small
business consulting. Microservices, Test Driven Design (Test Driven
Development, TDD).

Résumé/CV: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are a family owned team of two: one with front-end+UX skills and one with
full stack skills. Think of us as temporary co-founders!

\- We work to understand your business, sales and marketing. We are
consultants, not engineers

\- We help you launch new products or features on deadline and on budget, from
design all the way to deployment

\- We help you uplift existing parts of your business that aren’t performing
as well as you think they should

\- We care about our work and are motivated by improving your business

\- We pride ourselves with following through after our work is done. We don’t
just do the work and leave

Marius and Paul have previously founded a company together and collaborated on
numerous projects. We are keen on providing tremendous value for our time and
are passionate about doing good while building great products.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

For more details and examples of previous work, including testimonials, please
visit: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

------
thaumaturgy
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: anywhere (US). I am currently just outside of Sacramento, but for a
modest cost-of-living adjustment I will move on-site for the duration.

For $5000/mo., up to 3 months, I can give your project or business a shot in
the arm. I have 20 years of professional experience in multiple aspects of IT,
including software development, systems administration, and lots of
troubleshooting. I have been programming for almost 30 years now, in
everything from COBOL on mainframes to 68k assembly to web development on the
LAMP stack. I am currently strongest on PHP/Javascript/MySQL for software
development, but I wouldn't mind switching gears for a while and it won't take
me long to get up to speed on whatever your technology stack is.

I'm no good at mobile development, but I can do anything else. (Linux systems
administration, bug closing or refactoring on big complicated software
projects, reverse-engineering opaque database formats, building a windowed UI
in Javascript from scratch ... I've done all that.)

I'm at my best when gluing together uncooperative systems or getting software
to do things it wasn't intended to do. I've spent most of my years working in
the back corners of places that were struggling with serious software issues,
so I don't have an amazing portfolio or github profile
([https://github.com/robsheldon](https://github.com/robsheldon)). Bad news for
me, good news for you: you can get a senior-level developer for cheap.

Contact me at rob@associatedtechs.com for more information. I'm pretty
forthright about what I can and can't do, so tell me what's got your business
or project stuck and I'll tell you if I can un-stuck it.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Can visit SF/Bay Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (JS, Swift, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography.

\- Front end design & dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also
setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- iOS - Development, Prototyping, Design, Marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info[AT]bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - Remote/New York, NY

My partner and I design and build mobile apps for early-stage companies. Most
recently we've helped a number of companies build out their video recording,
editing, and sharing platforms. If you need help building compelling and
efficient mobile applications, or have any questions about mobile video, shoot
me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

* Reveal ([http://reveal.me/](http://reveal.me/)): We worked with Reveal to improve their video quality 3x while simultaneously reducing the amount of time their users have to wait for videos to begin playing. ([http://reveal.me](http://reveal.me) ([http://reveal.me/)](http://reveal.me/\))) * SNBL ([http://snowball.is/](http://snowball.is/)): My partner developed Snowball's iOS application and backend, including a system for reordering server-side playlists on the fly, removing the processing burden from the user's device and moving it to the cloud. ([http://samk.name/work#snbl](http://samk.name/work#snbl)) * Romotive ([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/)): I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our initial iOS and Android applications, including our realtime two-way H264 audio/video streaming libraries. ([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, video, NY.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I've also done some iOS and
Python Machine Learning/Statistics projects. I am reliable, easy to work with,
quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a
team, either as lead or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly
as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
bunkat
SEEKING FREELANCER | LevelStory | Senior iOS/Android Contractor | Seattle, WA
| REMOTE | 2 - 6 months | levelstory.com

We're an online project management service for general contractors focused on
the remodel and renovation industry. We're currently building out our mobile
experience for employees so they can track their tasks and log their hours
while at the job site. We have an existing iPhone app and are looking for an
experienced mobile developer to make improvements and help us develop an
Android version.

Experience with both iOS (Objective-C) and Android is required. Having
previously ported an iOS app to the Android platform would be excellent.
Experience with working with REST APIs, AWS S3, and push notifications would
be nice.

If you're interested, you can contact me directly at bill@levelstory.com for
more information or to apply. If applying, please include your CV / Githb /
links to projects / etc, as well as your availability and day rate.

------
jeromegv
SEEKING Work - Remote or Toronto-based

I'm an experienced IT consultant specialized in search technologies for
ecommerce & intranet websites. I can help you improve your search platform
with

-Endeca (I'm a former employee of Endeca)

-Google Search Appliance (Certified as Deployment Specialist)

-ElasticSearch

I've worked on the full stack of a search solution, from the modelling, data
ingestion, configuration of relevancy and front-end integration

I'm also experienced with the full stack development of a website. Either with
API development with node.js on the backend or various javascript libraries on
the frontend (Angular, jQuery). I've also done visualizations on the frontend
with d3, mapbox, leaflet with OpenStreetMap, geojson, etc.

Contact: jerome@gagnonvoyer.com

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jeromegagnonvoyer](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jeromegagnonvoyer)

Github: [https://github.com/jeromegv](https://github.com/jeromegv)

------
sheraz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Stockholm, Sweden - US Citizen / SE Perm resident

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fullstackentrepreneur](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fullstackentrepreneur)

Entrepreneur with Full-stack skill-set both on tech and business.

I ship products, and I do it quickly.

With 15+ years of experience in startups, product development, marketing,
advertising, and strategy. This is not my first rodeo. Strong and charismatic
leader with the vision, skills, and experience necessary to not only execute
but also lead a team to deliver.

Core competencies: Rapid prototyping, customer development, full-stack
engineering on Python, PHP, Django, ReactJS, Backbone, Laravel, Appcelerator,
PhoneGap, PostgreSQL, NoSQL, Linux, Cloud, Natural language processing, and
more.

Industries: E-commerce, advertising, marketing, enterprise mobility, B2B, B2C,
natural language processing, gaming

Contact me thru linkedIn.

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, artists, architects and non-profit
organizations. In addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of
font-end and back-end web development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

PORTFOLIO: [http://stevesunderland.com](http://stevesunderland.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland(at)gmail.com

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, React,
jQuery), PHP and MySQL.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

I'd love to learn more about your business and jump into some large projects
but I'm open to all opportunities, those that use my skill set or require me
to learn something new.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
adamhepner
SEEKING WORK - Tester, Test Manager, Quality Assurance - Southern Germany
(Stuttgart and vicinity), remote definitely possible, part time only, B2B.
Specialty: manual testing and grounding the testing and quality assurance
processes. If your project is too small to warrant a full-time tester, let me
know, I'd be happy to support you anyway, parallel to my main project which
keeps me occupied 8h/day. If you need anything quality-related, including
setting up automation, ask me. I do consulting and outsourcing, and if you
just need someone to click around your app or site with more focused and fresh
eye, either I or my intern can do it for you, with complete test report
afterwards.

[https://pl.linkedin.com/in/adamhepner](https://pl.linkedin.com/in/adamhepner)

email: adam@testandtraininglab.com

------
mitchellbryson
SEEKING WORK

Location: Sheffield, UK Remote: Yes (I have a separate, dedicated office in
Sheffield) Willing to relocate: Possibly Technologies: Designer & Developer:
HTML5, CSS (Sass/Less), Javascript (jQuery, Angular, Backbone, Cordova),
Integration into Ruby on Rails and similar frameworks, worked with API's.
Portfolio: [http://mitchbryson.com](http://mitchbryson.com) Email:
email@mitchbryson.com

Here's what I do best: - Planning: wireframes, on paper or in Balsamiq -
Concepts: Photoshop mock-ups of pages and flows - Build: HTML, CSS and JS. I
prefer HAML, SASS and CoffeeScript - Integration: I can integrate into any app
or framework. I've been a designer/developer since 2002. For the last 5 years,
I've been focused on helping start-ups design and build their products.
Thanks!

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - NYC Area - Remote

I can help prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain
an existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo
or in teams with equal ease.

I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C# for backend work, but can
provide support for other common languages like PHP.

Portfolio - [http://wetzdev.com/](http://wetzdev.com/)

LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/peter-
wetzel/a/320/6b1](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/peter-wetzel/a/320/6b1)

Twitter - [https://twitter.com/pdwetz](https://twitter.com/pdwetz)

Github - [https://github.com/pdwetz](https://github.com/pdwetz)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
Achorny
SEEKING WORK - Maine preferably, even better if it's Midcoast, but also Remote

Full resume: [http://brad.xyz/](http://brad.xyz/)

Software Engineer with eight years of experience developing geospatial and
location-aware web apps and tools using Javascript, Python, C# .NET, Java,
PostgreSQL/PostGIS, SQLite, Geoserver and GE Smallworld. I like to work with a
wide variety of tools and love to learn new ones.

I love maps and I've helped companies all over the US improve their GIS,
collect new data, improve their data, and to use their existing data more
effectively or in new ways.

Primary developer of a product for GPS-based gas leak survey tracking that has
recorded 75 million GPS points representing 75,000 miles of surveying. I was
involved in all aspects of product development/management from day one.

------
nichibe
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE OK / San Diego, CA

Currently a VP of Engineering role at current employer which encompasses being
a full stack developer at times, scope/requirements analysis, project
management and devops. Looking to branch out into a more technical/development
role. Full stack developer before this position. Over 5 years of experience.

Programming Languages: Javascript, PHP, Java, Python. Currently looking into
Rust and

Technologies:

* Frontend: Backbone, Ember, plain jQuery, HTML5

* Backend: Linux (most major distros including CentOS, Ubuntu, Fedora, Archlinux), Apache/Nginx/Gunicorn for HTTP, MySQL, PostgreSQL. DevOps/Automation with Ansible and plain shell scripting.

* Frameworks/Platforms: Android (4.3, to a lesser extent 5.0+), PhoneGap, Django, Flask, Zend Framework, Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter, Django, Wordpress, Slim (PHP).

Please contact me at dev [at] nichi [dot] be.

------
raooll
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Bangalore India) LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/raooll](http://in.linkedin.com/in/raooll) Angel :
[https://angel.co/raooll](https://angel.co/raooll)

I have been part of team which envisioned various products in c2c mobile
space.I have designed various products from the ground up. Developed Minimum
Viable Products from scratch with little or no supervision. Successfully led
the development of various mobile apps with my team.Have prior experience is
scaling a system to 3 million registered users.

Architect C C++ Clustering Coding CVS Django Erlang Git Information Technology
Integrity Java Leadership Linux Nodejs Python Rabbitmq Redis Software
Development System Design

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer that can design great solutions to your
frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

-

I can help you with:

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Designing simple solutions for your complex problems.

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Performing usability testing.

* Prototyping.

* Estimating the amount of time needed to complete projects.

* And more!

-

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is/](http://axe.is/)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

------
iOSDevSF
SEEKING WORK Lead Expert iOS Developer, Teacher, and Author (San
Francisco/Remote)

\- Published Author on iOS Programming

\- Over 5 Years of Experience

\- Built over 50 apps with over 5 Million downloads

\- Built apps for 5 Fortune 500 Clients

\- Experience building products from end-to-end

\- Leader of team of engineers

\- Experience working directly with clients, product managers, and designers

\- Graduated with Degree in Computer Science

\- Located in San Francisco

\- Native English Speaker, Born in USA

\- Swift & Objective-C

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Core Data, Core Graphics,Core Location,Core Animation,MapKit, Grand Central
Dispatch, and Many More iOS Frameworks

\- Git

\- Wire-framing and Prototyping

\- Mobile User Interface and Design

I am only looking for 1099 Contract-based work. No W2. Please no temp agencies
or recruiters. Remote work $125/hour, In-Person $175/hour + Commute Time.
Please No Game Development, Please No budgets under $5k. I will not work for
Equity or Revenue Sharing.

email me at iOSDeveloperSF@gmail.com if you would like to see live apps, code
samples, and references.

------
selamin
======================================================================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote / Atlanta, Georgia

Full-stack developer and designer.

Highly skilled at MVP development. Will help you turn your business idea into
a fully functioning prototype. Details
here:[http://stationlevel.com](http://stationlevel.com)

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

Recent Projects:

* [http://stationlevel.com](http://stationlevel.com)

* [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

* [http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

* [http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

Contact: projects [@] 23andwalnut.com

======================================================================================

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
yogodoshi
SEEKING WORK - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

I graduated in Digital Design but I'm really a Rails/ front-end developer with
9+ years of experience. I code taking in account aspects like: SEO, usability
and other areas of User Experience.

I have built dozens of personal projects, from blogs to social networks and
MVPs for startups in only 48h with 3-4 people on the team.

You can see more about my skills, my resumee and some recommendations on my
linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yogodoshi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yogodoshi)

I'm used to work remotely but I've never worked with people from all around
the globe, that would be awesome. And I'm looking for work that is different
than what I'm used to: early life startups.

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote or SF Bay Area.

I'm a DevOps Consultant with over 10 years of experience implementing
automation and scaling solutions for both startups and Fortune 500 companies.
My current focus has been automation of development pipelines and production
scaling solutions for startups and mid size companies.

Some of the tools I work with include:

-Puppet, Chef and Asible

-AWS, Digital Ocean and Rackspace

-Jenkins, Bamboo and CircleCI

-Docker, Vagrant and VMWare

-GoLang, Python and C#

-Nagios and NewRelic

I recently founded the StartOps Group (www.startopsgroup.com) in collaboration
with a few other top notch freelancers in order to better serve customers with
more diverse requirements.

You're welcome to get in touch with me personally if you'd like to discuss a
project.

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com Phone: (484) 857-2064

Recruiters, please don't contact me about full-time offers. I can only take on
part time work at this time.

------
codestic
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Madrid, Spain

Senior Full Stack Web Developer with over 7 years of experience in development
and over 2 years in Project Management and Consulting. Originally from Germany
I lived and worked in one of the largest iGaming companies in Europe for over
5 years as their Lead Front-End Developer.

My list of expertise includes:

Ø PHP, MySQL, HTML, Javascript, CSS/SCSS/Compass and more.

Ø Frameworks: WordPress, Laravel, CodeIgniter, AngularJS (basic)

What I can do for you:

Ø Consult you on your project idea

Ø Create an MVP based on your project idea

Ø Build the full product based on your MVP

Let's get in touch!

Rate: $55 or €50

Email: hello@codestic.com

Website: [http://codestic.com](http://codestic.com)

Phone: +34684333126

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/rebers](https://linkedin.com/in/rebers)

Recruiters: I am open for positions in the US (particularly SF).

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (PHP, Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
ninthpath
SEEKING WORK: Remote or SF Bay Area

iOS Developer looking for some new projects. Need an MVP? I can help you build
both the frontend and backend portions.

APPS

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jerbs/id961847600](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jerbs/id961847600)

Jerbs - Search for remote jobs. Each listing also has a salary range
indicator. | _Objective-C, AFNetworking, Magical Record, Core Data, CocoaPods,
Node.js, Express, Sequelize, JSON, Postgres, Docker, Docker Compose_

[http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211](http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211)

Learn Chinese - Travel phrasebook | _iOS, Objective-C, UIKit, StoreKit_

OTHER SKILLS

Python, MySQL, Javascript, Vagrant, git, S3, Cocoa, Linux

EMAIL

dev at ninthpath.com

------
paulojreis
SEEKING WORK - Portugal/Temporary relocation/Remote.

UX expert, experienced & equipped with a broad methodological portfolio and
pragmatical approach to get you closer to your user true _wants_ and _needs_.

I'm experienced (and highly educated in) guiding, moderating and managing all
the steps in a UX process: from the first contact with potential users (e.g.
job shadowing, user diaries, focus groups), to design, test and validation.

I have both academic (Ph.D.) and industrial experience, so I believe I'll be
able to help you with state of the art methodologies oriented to today's
industry needs.

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/tF0qjH](http://goo.gl/tF0qjH)

Email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

------
cody_taylor
SEEKING WORK: Remote, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada

Tell us about your projects, we would love to help!

I'm a Zend Certified Engineer with a computer science degree and over seven
years experience. I've recently hired on a junior developer and I'm looking to
expand my client base.

The most recent technologies that we have been working with have been PHP,
Mysql, and Angular. Some other tech that I have worked with in the past is
Wordpress, Drupal, Rails, Python, C, Postgres, MS SQL, ASP .NET, Node, Android
apps and more. Over the years I've done a fair amount of systems admin work
with VMware and Hyper-V and I'm currently exploring KVM and oVirt.

We believe that communication and transparency are the key to successful
project outcomes.

cody@parallelsolution.ca

------
samatron
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or based in San Francisco / Bay Area

We’re looking to expand our Android portfolio and are willing to give a
discounted rate to anyone who would like to build an Android app natively or
port an iOS app to Android natively.

We’re a group of _Berkeley_ and _UCLA_ Engineering Alums and previously worked
with major tech companies like Cisco, IBM, Microsoft, etc.

We are experts on iOS. We’ve been developing on iOS since 2008 and have
developed complex iOS apps that range from high performance audio processing
apps, games, magazine readers, ride-sharing, notation writing, etc.

We are highly motivated, self-organized, love to learn, and are excellent at
solving the unknown.

Hit us up at aeonmusk(at)gmail(dot)com for details and portfolio.

------
lucaspiller
SEEKING FREELANCER | PHP developer (WordPress) | REMOTE | EU or East Asian
timezone

I'm currently building some products in the WordPress space, and would like to
hire someone to help me out so I can focus more on the non-programming parts
of launching a product. I would prefer someone who is familiar with WordPress,
but if you are a good PHP developer and willing to learn please get in touch -
this will mainly be a backend role, so design experience isn't necessary.
Initially this will be part time (I'm thinking 10 hours per week), but if we
work well together I'd like to increase your hours.

Email me your CV, samples of your past work (e.g. GitHub), rates and
availability: luca@blissfulsystems.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce
marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys
admin experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc.

Contact details are below. Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A fitness subscription app [in-progress]

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
cmorgan8506
SEEKING Work - Remote/NL, Canada

I'm a full-stack developer based out of Canada. I have over five years
experience and am comfortable with the following technologies: Python, Django,
Flask, Javascript, Bootstrap, Html, CSS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git, PHP,
WordPress, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB. Hourly Rate: $60 USD. Linked In:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-
morgan/34/a44/374](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-morgan/34/a44/374)
Github: [http://github.com/eastisland-tech](http://github.com/eastisland-tech)
Email: cmorgan8506 at gmail.com

------
eudelic
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Boston area)

Python/Django/Linux developer available for small to medium-sized projects.
MIT graduate, 20 years of programming experience.

Most of my recent projects have been web apps or Python batch processing tools
(e.g. statistical analysis, web scraping). I can do full-stack web development
as well as general Linux development. Skills include Python, C/C++, Lisp,
OpenGL, numpy/scipy/matplotlib, systems programming. Strong math background.
Always interested in learning new things. US citizen.

Homepage for my consultancy: [http://www.eudelic.com](http://www.eudelic.com).

Email me at: inquiries [at] eudelic.com

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - London / UK / Remote

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End!

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you might come up with. Check out my code/site
and hopefully hear from you!

------
saneem
SEEKING WORK - Remote or onsite

I can help you build an MVP, develop and maintain existing code, create a
RESTful web service for your mobile app etc. I work solo, but has a very good
designer friend who helps me with gigs if required.

Most of my work is based on JavaScript(MEAN, Meteor) / PHP(Laravel) but I'm
comfortable with Python (Django) too. I learn fast, and can get to full speed
on a new project in just a few days.

GitHub: [http://www.github.com/xaneem](http://www.github.com/xaneem) Personal:
[http://saneem.me](http://saneem.me)

Get in touch: hello@saneem.me

------
tati
SEEKING WORK - Remote, London, Bristol, UK

I am a Digital Media Specialist, focused on creating content, social media
management and brand recognition. I'm looking for freelance work to build up
my portfolio.

I have 6 years of experience working with major digital agencies and brands in
Turkey. I can create and shape your brand from the beginning. Develop
community around it and find ways to increase your brand's reputation in the
digital world.

Check out my Linkedin profile or send me an email for more details.

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/tanyeliguler](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/tanyeliguler)

tatiguler@gmail.com

------
tati
SEEKING WORK - Remote, London, Bristol, UK

I am a Digital Media Specialist, focused on creating content, social media
management and brand recognition. I'm looking for freelance work to build up
my portfolio.

I have 6 years of experience working with major digital agencies and brands in
Turkey. I can create and shape your brand from the beginning. Develop
community around it and find ways to increase your brand's reputation in the
digital world.

Check out my Linkedin profile or send me an email for more details.

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/tanyeliguler](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/tanyeliguler)

tatiguler@gmail.com

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK - Remote based in Europe

We focus on using technology to build business solution and then provide long
term supports.

We analyze your problem and we come up with a simple, easy and fast to
implement solution, if your business grow we are then able to expand our
solution to fit your new requirements.

Our focus is on Clojure and Python but of course we manage also other
technologies such as Javascript (Server and Client side), C/C++, GO, Elixir.

We use tools such as Git, SQL, MongoDB, Docker, AWS.

More about us: [http://redbeardlab.github.io/](http://redbeardlab.github.io/)

For contacts or inquiry: sisciamirror@yahoo.com

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - Philly or remote

Clojure, ClojureScript, React.js

Isomorphic ClojureScript app in production, full stack web apps, ReactJS
expert (using since released in 2013), built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

Email: dustin.getz@gmail.com

------
feyzo
SEEKING WORK - Remote, London, Bristol, UK

I'm a full stack javascript developer based in Bristol, UK. Can travel to
London from time to time.

I have worked with 3 startups in UK and US to create their MVP and get
traction in the market. I have quite a lot of experience on web, REST api
design, mobile apps, social integrations. I have 5 years of digital marketing
experience, it comes handy with MVP's.

You can find details on my website or Github profile.

[http://www.feyzo.net](http://www.feyzo.net)

[https://github.com/feyzo](https://github.com/feyzo)

Email: hey@feyzo.net

------
dyadic
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (I'm British, but based in UTC-3)

I'm a functional programmer, available for projects with Clojure and Scala,
and for projects migrating from Java.

My dev experience is in designing systems, schemas (sql and nosql), scaling
systems, testing, project planning and more, I also have some not-dev
experience in hiring, leading teams and the people related side.

My website is [http://danmidwood.com](http://danmidwood.com) and you can
contact me though hnaug2015@danmidwood.com.

My website also links to my resume, github, twitter, and more for further
information.

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Bend, OR)

I am an independent software engineer who enjoys working on (and ofter
leading) the delivery of interesting products. I take pride in being fluent in
many technologies. Currently I specialize in iOS (swift / objective-c), front
end (angular / react) and backend development (ruby on rails / node).

Portfolio: [http://gregkerzhner.com](http://gregkerzhner.com)

Github: [https://github.com/guidoprincess](https://github.com/guidoprincess)

Email (gmail): gregkerzhner

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote, UK

I'm a generalist/full-stack software engineer. I build mobile apps (both
native and hybrid), web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable,
work efficiently, communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Elixir/Erlang, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Cassandra, MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Node.js, AngularJS, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
shabinesh
SEEKING WORK: Remote or Onsite

full stack developer with 7+ years of development experience -
Python/Django/flask, meteor.js, Go language, Postgres, PostGIS, Nginx,
RabbitMQ, redis, bootstrap.

* Web application in Django/Flask & Go language

* Built multiple products alone.

* Convert ideas to MVPs and Products

* Algorithms, Architecture, Scaling.

Github: [https://github.com/shabinesh/](https://github.com/shabinesh/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/shabinesh](https://twitter.com/shabinesh)

Email - shabi [at] fossix [dot] org

------
archseer
SEEKING WORK -- remote

I'm a full stack developer based in Europe. I'm primarily a rubyist, but I
think languages are an implementation detail, and I'm comfortable in any
language. I like to tackle hard engineering problems, my main expertise is
optimizing performance of large scale web applications. Last position was
Project Lead on a medium sized Rails codebase. I've also worked for YC
startups before.

[https://github.com/archSeer](https://github.com/archSeer)

email: hello <at> mxxn.io

------
airhadoken
SEEKING WORK - Boston area, Remote OK

Front-end architect for Web applications, 13 years experience.

Worked with JVM, Rails, Python, Node backends; OK with fullstack but it’s not
my focus.

Extensive esperience with jQuery, Bootstrap-SASS, Mustache/Handlebars
templating, HTML5/CSS3, Canvas, Components.

CanJS contributor, compatible with EmberJS, React, possibly other (non-
Angular) frameworks.

Currently seeking 1wk-12wk contracts, $80/hr rate.

Portfolio site w/ contact details:
[http://shinythingsnetwork.com/](http://shinythingsnetwork.com/)

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a designer and developer creating user interfaces and experiences for the
web. I do design, front-end and Wordpress work for clients around the world. I
specialize in responsive web design and world class front-end code.

My current stack includes:

HTML5, CSS3 / SASS / SCSS, Javascript / jQuery, Gulp, Wordpress, PHP, Ruby,
BEM, Flexbox, KSS, Gulp, JSON, Picturefill, Styleguides

Please visit my portfolio [http://metamn.io](http://metamn.io) or send me an
email bartus.csongor@gmail.com

------
dylanpyle
SEEKING FREELANCER | Shyp | San Francisco, CA (Remote OK)

Shyp is using a combination of technology, logistics, and outstanding customer
service to make it easy for people and businesses to send things to each
other.

We're looking for a front-end developer for a web project (7-8 static pages)
that we're working on.

Qualifications:

\- Extensive experience building responsive websites

\- A sharp eye and attention to detail

\- Thorough knowledge of HTML5 & CSS3, comfortable working with vanilla
JavaScript

Timeline: We'll have finalized designs by August 14 and would like to ship the
project by September 7.

Contact: dylan@shyp.com

~~~
dylanpyle
Update: I've received tons of inbounds, thanks for everyone's interest! We're
not taking new applicants for freelance positions, but:

If you're interested in a full-time role doing similar frontend work, we're
hiring! Feel free to apply at our job site [1] or email me at the address
above.

[1]:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f70490...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f704904ca)

------
mrottenkolber
SEEKING WORK - Remote or around Bonn/Germany

[http://mr.gy](http://mr.gy)

[http://inters.co](http://inters.co)

I am an experienced consultant always looking for new customers. I do anything
software related: architecture, design, implementation, QA, documentation, ...
I specialize in grassroots software projects / uncharted territory.

I would prefer to work with Lisp or Erlang but will happily use any other
programming language too.

Note: DO NOT send me spam about your recruiting start-up.

------
krapp
SEEKING WORK: Waco/Austin TX area, remote yes.

Experience: Wordpress installation, child theme and plugin design, PHP/MySQL
and JS. Interned for a small social media startup, improving hairy PHP code
dramatically. Worked briefly for an online lawnmower parts group and designed
part of their catalog backend.

I also have academic experience with C# and built a small desktop application
for my college. Currently about to finish with an associates' degree in
Business application programming.

github.com/kennethrapp

linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Washington D.C/San Francisco (remote preferred)

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, Angular. For iOS apps, I use
Swift.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

I'm currently offering a service where i'll build you a neat minimal lovable
product for a fixed $9K and ship in 4 weeks.

My email: zach@breue.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a no-nonsense mobile and web designer looking to work on meaningful
products.

Experience: 4 years (6 months in a startup)

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
bourbon
SEEKNG WORK, Remote or London / Essex

I'm a full stack developer and designer. I do PHP & JS, and design directly
with HTML & CSS.

I use Gulp to maintain my build, and Stylus as my preferred CSS-Processor. I
can write Vanilla JS but most clients have a preference for jQuery, so I just
roll with w/e is required.

I'm also expierenced with making WordPress themes and plugins.

[http://danielhellier.com](http://danielhellier.com) job@danielhellier.com

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK: NYC / Remote

* Full stack dev for ~9 years, consulting for 1, worked at a well-known web/mobile consulting shop before that.

* React, Rails, node.js, Angular, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Android. Those are the most recent. Always looking for new buzzwords!

* I'm a good communicator (literature degree), fast learner, and not too bad at the other stuff.

* Not a ninja, rock star, guru, or robot.

* kris at kriskelly.me

* [https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

------
schmoofer
SEEKING WORK: Los Angeles / Remote

Portfolio: www.euphonialabs.com

I specialize in rapid development of high-performance hybrid mobile apps using
Ionic. Parse/Firebase is the usual choice as a backend. Any requested data
processing features would be implemented in Java.

Technologies: AngularJS, HTML, CSS, NodeJS, Java, Ionic (Hybrid Mobile)

Feel free to reach me at euphonialabs@gmail.com if you have an idea that you
want to implement from top to bottom, or you just need to revamp your current
version.

------
callmeed
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, US time zones preferred

Magento/PHP developer needed.

We are an ecommerce startup and part of our system uses Magento. The original
developers are no longer available and I need assitance with some Magento
customization and configuration. I'm an iOS + Ruby engineer and don't have a
lot of experience with Magento. Would love to find someone who can help with a
few tasks and walk me through a things.

Email in profile.

------
stevemetellus
SEEKING FREELANCER - Tootter - Full Stack Web - NYC (Remote)

★Web Application/Social Network★

Tootter is a next generation social platform (networking & email client)

We believe social network as a tool for empowerment, so we’re really looking
for a technical co-founder that wants to be a part of this profound vision.

Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Amazon EC2, Foundation (Changing
to Bootstrap), Github.

Let’s chat :-)

team@tootter.com or just text the CEO 646.389.1234

------
ComputerGuru
SEEKING REMOTE FREELANCER(S)

We are NeoSmart Technologies - as we like to bill ourselves, one of few
startups making money selling real software and solving real problems. We
develop and sell high-quality software solutions to consumers and businesses,
solving tricky problems in (largely) niche domains elegantly and effectively.

We are currently looking for a number of freelancers to help us take
everything to the next level.

* HTML/CSS developers wanted to modernize our existing site and create a mobile-friendly browsing experience for our users. If you have a talent for creating stunning landing pages or lightweight, snappy, and compatible websites - we want you! We're not interested in bloat and form over function, our websites follow our own software's mantra: sweet and simple.

* Are you a tech-savvy creative writer, who loves to experiment with software and explore new things? We are looking for writers and bloggers to expand our collection of guides, tutorials, and reviews! Windows and Mac experts are welcome; we are also highly-interested in doing new things in new and novel ways so if you have a penchant for something special (say, video reviews), introduce yourself. Experience with beta software and the courage to brave new versions of operating systems and experiment with the latest and greatest technology is a must. If this is you, please get in touch - we want to talk!

* Technical writers with experience in Windows and preferably also Linux/BSD that know their way around virtual machines - please get in touch! We want to expand our user manuals and our documentation for our technical support staff with state-of-the-art and up-to-date documentation. Help us make our users and our staff happy, and find potential for improvements while you're at it.

* IT experts with a knack for writing - we want to expand our online knowledgeable with more issues, better solutions, clearer instructions, and proper, vetted knowledge. Do you love researching? Have a penchant for QA work but want to apply it in novel and interesting ways? Help us document gotchas and find real (not folklore/he-said-she-said) fixes for Windows, Mac, and Linux errors to help make solving these problems easier for everyone out there.

You probably have an idea of what we do from the few paragraphs above. Here's
the thing: we're flexible! Do you see an opportunity to do something different
that we might love? Don't hesitate to get in touch, we're open-minded and
we're hiring!

[https://neosmart.net/](https://neosmart.net/) and you can contact me directly
at mqudsi@neosmart.net

------
thirdknife
SEEKING WORK - Islamabad Pakistan, Remote OK

Full stack web developer. Shipped complete projects for startups in SF.

Focus on UX/UI and backend architectures.

Python, Php, HTML5(Audio and Video API), Meteor.js, Riot.js, Node.js

$80 per hour.

Portfolio site w/ contact details:
[http://thirdknife.github.io/](http://thirdknife.github.io/)

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We are a team of engineers, designers, and marketers who love
solving problems and building great products.

HOW WE WORK TOGETHER -

Our first priority is to deliver a compelling ROI for every web and mobile
application we build. To do that, we work closely with our clients to
understand their business as if we're truly part of the team.

While other development teams may take your project and disappear for two
months (and then deliver an application you had little say in), at Bitmatica
we work with you at every step along the way to deliver a great product.

WE’RE GREAT AT -

\- UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\- iOS and Android Development

\- Front-end Web: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React.js, jQuery, Angular, Backbone

\- Back-end Web: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Node.js

\- Operations and Scaling: Apache, NGINX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, various
No-SQL, and more

\- Sales + Marketing Training / Consulting

OUR CLIENTS HAVE SAID -

"Bitmatica is quick to understand new systems, eager to deliver quality
results with high impact, and has a deep technical background."

"Hands-down the best firm I have ever worked with."

SOME OF OUR RECENT PROJECTS -

[1] Launched Autodesk’s 3D web printing software
([https://spark.autodesk.com/ember](https://spark.autodesk.com/ember))

[2] Built Nitro PDF’s cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[3] Wrote BART's parking system ([http://www.select-a-
spot.com/bart/](http://www.select-a-spot.com/bart/))

[4] Built a mobile student communication platform for Stanford’s design school
([https://www.stanford.edu/](https://www.stanford.edu/))

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

\--

Let's work together! hello@bitmatica.com
[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

------
kidsil
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (preferably East Europe)

Seeking a Meteor Developer with some GitHub repos to check out.

This is an international LONG TERM project with remote team (Europe based).

Please send your CV & GitHub/BitBucket profile to:

jobs@kidsil.net

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
aihunter
SEEKING FREELANCER

SF-based venture-backed company looking for Reactjs/Flux FE dev to help polish
product before launch. Can be remote, ideally in PST.

Send GH/Linkedin/CV to jobs@minbox.com

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a front-end developer based in the UK.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript with and without jQuery, Adobe Ps/Ai, Laravel,
Bootstrap, Sass, Gulp.js

Contact: chrisloft at gmail

------
bartoszkolo
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Freelance Python Django Webdeveloper

web: [http://bartoszkolodziej.com](http://bartoszkolodziej.com)

------
athesyn
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - (remote is preferred)

I am an iOS developer with a secondary focus on JavaScript. I can offer native
Objective-C development and node.js on the backend and prototype most apps in
1-2 days (for proof-of-concept projects).

I can also offer expertise in API design and worked closely with Apple to
figure out the best approach to making FairPlay encrypted frameworks.

If you have an iOS or backend development project, email me at
liban2.abdulle@gmail.com for a portfolio/rates request.

------
azzam666
SEEKING work, as Remote Work

doing Front-End Development, PHP, Wordpress, Joomla, & Drupal

------
pirhotrontech
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne, Australia - Remote

I love pushing the envelope with JavaScript.

pyro@feisty.io

------
kirk21
FREELANCER -

Slightly off topic but made an overview of invoicing tools for freelancers and
thought I might as well share it :
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/13R8mP2zIGiBdmuZ0eq-s3coeY4n...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/13R8mP2zIGiBdmuZ0eq-s3coeY4nIIZo3CFqs3bhUmJg/viewform?usp=send_form)

------
ken-chen
Seeking freelancers -- NYC only, remote OK

LiquidTalent is an exclusive marketplace for developers, designers, and
marketers to find contract work by chatting with hirers directly.

We're freelancers too, so we know what good projects look like:

\- Real budgets. $40/hr minimum.

\- Clients who know what they want

\- Modern technologies

\- Greenfield projects where you get autonomy and control

\- Projects that will look good on your portfolio

We're focusing on Rails, Python, and iOS projects in NYC to start with, but
most of our clients are OK with remote.

We've been very excited by the enthusiastic response we gotten on HN so far!
Shoot me an email at ken at liquidtalent dot com and mention HN if you want me
to fast track your application.

[http://liquidtalent.com](http://liquidtalent.com)

